# Another New Wisconsonite



## tnienhaus (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello everyone! I'm extremely excited to finally have become a member as I have been on this site almost non-stop for the last couple of days. I go to school in SE Wisconsin and as I was walking down the sidewalk the other day I spotted this little one looking lost...I took a picture of it with my camera phone and went on my computer to see if mantids were hard to take care of. You see I live in a dorm room so there are limits to the pets I can have. Anyway, when I came across this site I COULDN'T HAVE BEEN MORE THRILLED! Everyone's been so helpful and its nice to know that there is help out there.

Oh sorry...to finish the story...so I coaxed him/her into a small container and brought him/her inside. Since then I have converted a large approximately 3 gallon container into a small habitat for him/her. I'm growing grass in the bottom, and covered the sides as well as the top with mesh so it's easy to climb. Also, I made sure to cut plenty of windows to allow for cross ventilation and i have a sponge in a dish of water for drinking/humidity. I purchased a mist bottle and a tweezers as I've read that these are a must.

I forgot to mention that its a European (green w/ spot under front leg) and it already has wings...Its about 2.5-3 inches long...I'm sad however because from what I've been reading they tend to die around winter...and I've really become attached.

I hope to become aquainted with many of you because I've already learned soo much...so please...Im always open for advice, questions, comments, suggestions, etc.

I hope to hear from you all really soon!

P.S. The first pic is from where I found him/her and the other is his/her newly constructed habitat. (sorry they're so blurry  )


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome. Looks to be a male. If brought indoors they live longer then they would outside. First frost kills them usually but yours will live longer.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 20, 2008)

Well Welcome to you and your little friend! From OHIO, we are always glad to see new members and hope u continue to enjoy the mantis!


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi ya! Welcome to the forum! I'm glad to see you've jumped straight into the hobby with enthusiasm :lol: we always can use more of those people.

The European doesn't necessarily have to die during the winter, if you keep them in good conditions they will live longer. However the males have shorter life spans so don't expect it to live too long.


----------



## tnienhaus (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks for the welcomes...im excited to learn everything i can from all of you...i literally am loosing sleep bc im on here all the time lol


----------



## tnienhaus (Aug 20, 2008)

does the housing look okay? I'll try to post larger pics asap


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi! :lol: Welcome to the forumfrom Malaysia!  I don't think your mantid need a dish of water as mantids get their water from their food.


----------

